# Anyone feed Fromm ????



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I was looking into the grain free variety. I was pretty impressed. I just called for some samples.

Brody is having mushy poo on the Core....I just started adding fiber to his food, to see if it helps. But am thinking about switching from Core over to Fromm.

Just wanted some opinions first. There are so many of you that know so much more about food than I do. I do try and learn and educate myself....but some of you really know your stuff.

Thanks for your thoughts.

*Here is the link for Fromm....and here are the ingredients.*

http://www.frommfamily.com/products-fs-d-d...rf-and-turf.php

*Ingredients-* 

Salmon, Duck Meal, Potatoes, Pea Flour, Sweet Potatoes, Duck, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Dried Tomato Pomace, Salmon Meal, Whole Dried Egg, Pea Protein, Chicken, Flaxseed, Cheese, Salmon Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Chicken Broth, Carrots, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Apples, Green Beans, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Potassium Chloride, Cranberries, Blueberries, Salt, Chicory Root Extract, Alfalfa Sprouts, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Folic Acid, Parsley, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite.

*This is the Core link, what I feed now.
*
http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/dog_wellnes...n_original.html

*Ingredients-*

Deboned Turkey, Deboned Chicken, Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Potatoes, Dried Ground Potato, Tomato Pomace, Natural Chicken Flavor, Canola Oil, Chicken Liver, Salmon Oil, Flaxseed, Carrots, Sweet Potatoes, Kale, Broccoli, Spinach, Parsley, Apples, Blueberries, Vitamins & Minerals, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Products, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I recently went through the food changing process for Sassy. I had samples of the Fromm and it was very smelly when I opened it. Sassy would not even smell of it......very stong fishy smell. So I tossed it out.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I recently went through the food changing process for Sassy. I had samples of the Fromm and it was very smelly when I opened it. Sassy would not even smell of it......very stong fishy smell. So I tossed it out.[/B]



Ack! Thanks for the heads up! What did you end up going with?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=583919
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sassy loves chicken so I went with the Halo Spot's Stew. I don't know if I will stick with it forever, but she is loving it (it has some dehydrated veggies in it) and of course it doesn't matter how great the food is if they won't eat it then it is not nutritional.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Grain free foods are high in protein and FAT. That fat can cause upset stomachs in some sensitive dogs. Basically the food is too rich for them. You might look for a food with more grain and lower fat content.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Grain free foods are high in protein and FAT. That fat can cause upset stomachs in some sensitive dogs. Basically the food is too rich for them. You might look for a food with more grain and lower fat content.[/B]


Ya, I do realize that. Thanks for your input.

I really dont think I'll ever take them off a grain free diet. I really believe its one of the better food types (other than raw or home cooking) out there. I was careful in choosing the brand I did because they have the lowest fat and protein content when compared to others. I also love the results they are having being on it. Cooper and Gracie are perfect on it. No stool issues at all. They're doing wonderful.

If I cant find another grain free that I'm happy with, I'll probably switch him to the reduced fat, which is what Cooper and Gracie are on.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo & Hannah are eating Fromm Duck & Sweet Potato. It doesn't smell bad at all & they love it. They're doing well on it. Of course they don't have any kind of problems with their digestive system. They both seem to do well on any premium brand so far. I like to switch every now & then & so do they.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=583933
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, I was in a hurry when I typed that. It sounds so snotty...I didnt mean for it to, sorry!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy is doing well on the Halo, but I am concerned about the fat being more that her old food. I don't want her getting too much fat in her diet. But her stools are good and she seems to be doing well on the new food. The comparison charts fault the Halo for being a little heavy on the grain in lieu of protein.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

It's not grain free, but I've just switched Karli to Fromm's Chicken A La Veg. She's not been on it very long, so I don't know whether or not she'll do okay on it - she's not tolerated the other premium foods I've tried very well.


Joy




Chicken A La Veg Link


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> It's not grain free, but I've just switched Karli to Fromm's Chicken A La Veg. She's not been on it very long, so I don't know whether or not she'll do okay on it - she's not tolerated the other premium foods I've tried very well.
> 
> 
> Joy
> ...


Joy, that is the one I looked at on their website. It does has fish in it, so I'm glad to hear it doesn't smell fishy. It looks real good. It isn't a grain free one, it has barley, which is fine with me. I don't have anyone selling it around here but maybe I'll try for a sample.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I think it is important to remember that just like people, every dog is different. There is no once cookie-cutter food that works for everyone. What one dog does great on another does terrible on...and it doesn't mean the food is bad. My dogs have never done well when I've tried Innova. Doesn't make it a bad food. Soda would blow up on adult dog food, so he gets senior/chunky dog. He also has never-ending poop if I reduce the fiber in his diet, so I know he needs some grains in there. You have to experiment a little and find what is right for your dog. And sometimes you have to stop reading all of the lists of best foods and feed what WORKS.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I think it is important to remember that just like people, every dog is different. There is no once cookie-cutter food that works for everyone. What one dog does great on another does terrible on...and it doesn't mean the food is bad. My dogs have never done well when I've tried Innova. Doesn't make it a bad food. Soda would blow up on adult dog food, so he gets senior/chunky dog. He also has never-ending poop if I reduce the fiber in his diet, so I know he needs some grains in there. You have to experiment a little and find what is right for your dog. And sometimes you have to stop reading all of the lists of best foods and feed what WORKS.[/B]


That was very well said. 

I think MY problem is, I've seen such improvement with allergies. No more yeasty ears, feet, no more tear stains (at all).....no more itchy feet. So now I'm **afraid** to go back to a regular food. I keep being told over and over, that dogs dont need grains, and that typically that is the cause of the allergy. Given my results, I tend to believe it. That said, Cooper and Gracie are a non issue, they're doing 100% fabulous on the LF Core. But Brody's poops are not right....so he's what I have to work on. I was advised to add fiber to his diet...possibly brown rice or some veggies or a fiber supplement.

I was actually looking at California Natrual, until I saw that it had white rice in it....if it was just brown rice, I would have given it a shot....

I just dont want my dogs to go backwards and start having issues again, by taking them off the grain free..... :huh: It has nothing to do with the best foods.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Do they all have to eat the same food? Why not just change the one it doesn't agree with?


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> It's not grain free, but I've just switched Karli to Fromm's Chicken A La Veg. She's not been on it very long, so I don't know whether or not she'll do okay on it - she's not tolerated the other premium foods I've tried very well.
> 
> 
> Joy
> ...


That's what I started Bella on recently. She's a very picky eater and seems to really like this food. It's the first one that's she's really show any real interest in. She's only been on it for about 3 weeks now but so far so good. We are getting some tear staining but I'm not sure whether it's from the food or from seasonal allergies... so I'm keeping an eye on her right now.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Do they all have to eat the same food? Why not just change the one it doesn't agree with?[/B]


No, they don't have to be on the same food. Right now Cooper and Gracie are on the LF Core, Brody is on the regular, while the same brand, it is a different food...sort of..lol.

I just dont know what to put him on. If I could find something that maybe just had potato and brown rice with some meat (no lamb)....I might try it...but everything I'm looking at either has white rice or barely or the protein is sky high. Its pretty frustrating.


----------

